

Offshore and Startup - thibaut_barrere
https://n.survol.fr/n/offshore-startup

======
thibaut_barrere
The poster (not me) is looking for feedback on startups using a relocated
employees team to reduce costs (in english at the bottom). Maybe someone here
has some data? Thanks!

